# Hamilton Beach Brewstation - Keeps Breaking, should I bother again?



## logomojo (Jan 15, 2010)

I LOVE the Brewstation by Hamilton Beach simply because of the ability to push the cup in to get a cup of coffee (yes, it may seem silly... but it's so handy).

However, I'm not on the 4th brewstation because the little plastic "trigger" that opens the coffee floods keeps breaking... always just out of warranty. 

Does anyone know of a similar product, but perhaps one that is a bit sturdier in construction???

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

That's funny, I have the exact same coffee maker here at work. I got it mainly because it was bigger then the little 4-cup glass ones but not a full size 12-cuper. I have had zero problems with mine in about a year and a half so I don't understand why yours are breaking.

But I want to go back to a glass pot because of the plastic/BPA issue, especially since it is kept hot for long periods of time. Also, I find the glass pot type easier to keep clean and to fetch fresh water in. I'd like to find one of those in a medium size... else I'll have to get a bigger one and just drink more coffee, I suppose.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've had one for a while now and it's still working. By a while I mean over a year! We got one for the in-laws and theirs broke a few months back.


----------



## jbdobbins (Oct 19, 2010)

I say since it is out of warranty go find something to replace the trigger mechanism. Worse thing you can do is break it and void the warra... nevermind... Plus if you kept the first 2 that means you get 3 tries and replacement parts if you break something else in the process.


----------

